# The Complete Pepin: Techniques and Recipes DVD



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

The Complete Pepin: Techniques and Recipes DVD sold on PBS


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

One of my local PBS stations picked this up this season. They happen to be in fundraising for the last few weeks so i've only seen it once. 

He was breaking down fish, mostly salmon. And a dover sole.

I learned quite a bit about prepping a whole fish into filets, steaks and such. Never done it before. I probably won't in the near future either as I've never bought a whole fish before and don't really have a good source for a fresh one. But it was educational.

Much better show than I was expecting though. Let me explain. I've had a struggle with Pepin's shows and books. It's like we don't speak the same language and I don't mean his accent. I've never successfully cooked one of his recipes. There's some communicative disconnect between him and me. That disconnect is not as prevalent here, at least in the episode I saw.

Phil


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah Jacques Pepins is real educational I like him....


----------

